# [H] Dark Eldar BNIB Venom/razorwings, IA 5+7, Orkz, Bloodthirster [W]Cash/ebay{UK}



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Still trying to raise cash!

Have some Items on Ebay (IA 5 + 7, Bloodthirster, FW Lascannons and Orkz)


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/short2731/m.html?_adv=1&_dmd=1&_in_kw=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


Also have Brand New in Box and shrink wrap

2 Dark Eldar Venoms - £15 each posted in UK
2 Dark Eldar Razorwing Fighters £21 each posted in UK


----------

